# think my ip address has been blocked



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

hi all mods and admin got a bit of a problem im unable to access the site thru normal means on any of my computer in my house so im having to use a 3 party proxy site to get access i have already emailed lorian but thought id put it up in here in case one of the mods could look into it dont no why this has happened as i was on yesturday and all was working fine

as always any help would be great thanks in advance

matt


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

are you using a black listed ip address?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

not that i know of as i said iv never had a problem getting this site before yesturday afternoon so im hoping its just a glitch thats sorted easily


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

same as you Matt.....one min fine....next wont connect so on phone typing this now :-(


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Had the same problem last night but all is fine this morning!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

yah back on today all working fine


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

same here,,,,,,,,,,problem last night but fine today?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I had the same problem. I deleted cookies, tried different browsers then ended up using a proxy.

I was going through withdrawals, I needed that UKM fix bad, I can't even take a shit unless I've got my laptop with me and I'm reading someone's journal. :cursing:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Delete your browsing history and that should sort it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

browsing history wasnt the problem as the issue was on more that one computer but anyway it seems to be all fixed now


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Just manually change your IP...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2 year old thread !!!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't realize, geesh.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

retard


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

:ban:


----------

